# HELP!! Bone shards/fragments



## Blackbeard (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello, I need some advice... I gave my pit a "Raw lamb femur bone" and she literally ate the entire bone. I found a couple bone shards/fragments that to me are extremely hard and sharp. Do I have anything to worry about? I've read up on a few things saying Raw bones can be digested etc and not to worry. She acts fine and like her normal self. I just am stressing and concerned due to the sharpness of these shards I found... Obviously a vet is going to want to have me come in regardless so I'm just looking into some further insight on the matter.. Please help me as i never have had to deal with this before...

Thank you so much! I anticipate your reply.


Beard


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am not sure about lamb femur's but I have occasionally found that my girl will puke up some undigested bone, or it comes out the other end. I would keep an eye on her and at the first sign of something off, I would take her to a vet. Are you on PMR forum, they are a lot of raw feeders on there that might be able to answer too.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

After 6 years, I am still constantly amazed at the way my dog can digest bones. I've fed my dogs quite a few lamb shanks over the years and never had a problem. I'd not fret, just keep an eye on her and if she is acting really weird, then maybe look at taking her in, but I'd be suprised. Be prepared for a couple of hard (or runny) poops though. Her stomach isn't use to raw meat and lamb is pretty rich and fatty, so it could go either way, hard from the bone or runny from the richness of the meat. If you want to start on raw, have a look at the stickies at the top of the raw feeding page, they give you good information on how to start out safely.


----------

